# Crank Position Sensor 04 VQ35DE - frequency low



## Bitter (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, have a weird one. Have an 04 Maxima with VQ35DE engine and 5spd auto trans. New crank sensor from the dealer, at 800RPM frequency should be 2.4Khz, is showing around 1.9-2.0Khz. At 2500 RPM it should be 7.5Khz, is reading around 5Khz. Sensor has proper air gap, signal wire has .2 Ohm resistance from the PCM to the sensor, sensor has ground and battery voltage present. Sensor wave form looks correct but very long. P0335 is the code being set.

Suggestions?

I forgot to mention. Sensor wheel on flex plate looks fine, as in no damage. I am however not confident it's correct for the car. At some point a transmission was changed and according to the driver it all worked fine until the engine light came on. I'm not sure how well I trust their series of events, as it stands now the trans has one gear and bangs into reverse at what feels like full line pressure. There are trans codes, but I'm only to address the P0335. Is it possible for some reason the flex plate with incorrect sensor ring is the issue? I'd love a photo of one.


----------

